
White nationalist Richard Spencer, others lose Twitter verification - neo4sure
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/social-media/white-nationalist-richard-spencer-others-lose-twitter-verification-n821316
======
sattoshi
It's arbitrarily meaningless now. If someone proved their identity, they
should be verified, why is it so complicated?

------
LeoJiWoo
Why didn't they ban him then, why just deny the blue checkmark ? This makes no
sense.

------
late2part
First, they came for the Nazis...

